

Mixpanel/WePay (YC S09) tech talk: PHP Inventor Rasmus Lerdorf talks about PHP - suhail
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=121204164568895

======
olliesaunders
Oh, I thought I was going to see a talk but instead I get an event page. :-(

~~~
suhail
yep it's an event--we may stream it/throw up a video. Let us know if that's
something you really want.

~~~
jqueryin
I would love a streaming video.

------
alanstorm
It's always fascinating to hear Rasmus talk about PHP and hear how radically
different his view of the platform is when compared to common usage patterns
"on the ground".

------
jcapote
Why? I thought he didn't care about programming at all

~~~
pjdavis
He has come to apologize.

